# Display(LVDS1) nach Einloggen im KDE abgeschaltet.

## cHeFr0cKaH

Hallo,

ich habe folgendes Problem: Ich habe normalerweise über den hdmi- und den vga-Ausgang zwei externe Monitore an meinem Notebook angeschlossen und über die Einstellungen unter KDE das Display vom Notebook deaktiviert, da ich es nicht benutze. Wenn ich die Monitore nicht angeschlossen habe und mich unter KDE einloggen möchte schaltet sich, logischerweise, dass Display vom Notebook ab. Ich kann mich allerdings über die Konsole noch einloggen. Es betrifft also nur die XSession unter KDE. 

Meine Frage: Wie kann ich KDE mitteilen, dass es doch bitte wieder das Display vom Notebook verwenden/aktivieren soll?

Schon mal Danke im voraus  :Smile: 

mfg

cHeFr0cKaH

----------

## Christian99

Ich hab zwar jetzt keine Erfahrung mit externen Monitoren direkt, aber Monitor settings lassen sich mit krandrtray ändern.

----------

## cHeFr0cKaH

Naja krandrtray wird mir wohl nicht wirklich weiterhelfen, da ich ja nach dem Einloggen in KDE ein schwarzes Display habe und nichts darauf sehe^^.

Ich kann im Moment nur über die Konsole strg + alt + f1 mich einloggen und kriege dort ein Bild angezeigt.

----------

## Josef.95

Hm, nur ne spontane Idee (falls du selbst wirklich noch nicht drauf gekommen bist),

schließe den externen Monitor wieder an und deaktiviere dann das totschalten des internen Displays

Ist vermutlich nicht dein gesuchter Weg - sollte aber der Logik nach funktionieren  :Wink: 

----------

## cHeFr0cKaH

@Josef95: Joah das würde natürlich funktionieren.  :Smile:  Das Problem ist nur, dass ich nicht zu Hause bin und hier keinen externen Monitor zur Verfügung habe. Meine Eltern haben leider auch nur ein Notebook. Deshalb fehlt mir hier grade ein Bildschirm zum anschließen. Deshalb hatte ich nach einem Weg gesucht, wie man das Display mittels Kommando oder Config-Datei XY wieder aktivieren kann.

----------

## Josef.95

Achso, ok

[ungetestet] schau mal ob es sich manuell in der

~/.kde4/share/config/startupconfig oder/und in der startupconfigkeys

setzen lässt.

Schau am besten auch mal bei einem anderen (Test)-User wie die Configs dort ausschauen würden.

----------

## Christian99

ok, mit xrandr kannst du auch das, was krandrtray kann von der Konsole noch machen. du musst nur die DISPLAY variable noch dazusetzen, wenn du es von "extern" machst (wahrscheinlich "DISPLAY=:0") wegen syntax kenn ich mich nicht so aus, aber dafür gibts ne manpage.

----------

## cHeFr0cKaH

So, wieder @home  :Smile: 

xrandr läßt sich aber nur in der XSession auf einer Konsole bedienen. Außerhalb der XSession meckert xrandr rum: can't open display etc. 

Die startupconfig in ~/.kde4/share/config/ hab ich mir auch mal angeschaut und folgende Zeile entdeckt:

```
krandrrc_display_startupcommands='xrandr --output LVDS1 --off
```

Ich hab die dann mal auskommentiert und anschließend X über die Konsole neu gestartet. Das Ergebnis: Ich konnte mich zwar einloggen, jedoch hing die Sitzung sich jedesmal auf. Die Bildschirme(externe) flackerten kurz und ich landete wieder beim grafischen Login von KDE. Naja für's nächste Mal weiß ich es besser und schalte unter KDE das Display an, bevor ich übers WE wegfahre  :Smile:  .

----------

